# Retired in italy



## gramboer

Hello, I'm a Belgian journalist, working for VRT Radio 1. Currently I'm working on a series of radio documentaries about people who have moved within the EU. Therefore I'm looking for British people who retired and moved from the UK to Italy. 

Is there anyone who could help me with that? 

Thank you very much

Gijs Ramboer
VRT - Radio 1


----------



## symbolrate

Hi 
Would be glad to help. We moved here in Calabria 3 years ago after retirement although we kept our house in UK. 
If you would like to contact me send me an email [email protected]

Francis.


----------

